# Boy Caught Dream



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

MySpace for Boy Caught Dream

My favorite song is Steady... pretty good overall.

On Guitar and backing vocals is our very own Wayne Pflughaupt's son, Sean, who is also a member here at the Shack. 

I believe they will do well, especially with the younger crowd.

Congrats on the new CD Sean... :clap:


----------

